# Blu Ray player for $54.99



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this at HDF and thought maybe some here might need a player for a bedroom or playroom. If you go all the way to checkout the final price is $54.99 Not to shabby for second or third player. IMO. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...P?keyword=blu+ray&prdNo=5&event29=5&eVar28=G5


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I saw this at HDF and thought maybe some here might need a player for a bedroom or playroom. If you go all the way to checkout the final price is $54.99 Not to shabby for second or third player. IMO. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...P?keyword=blu+ray&prdNo=5&event29=5&eVar28=G5


I've heard those players have firmware issue so buyer be cautious. Make sure you are getting what you want.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good to know. I haven't heard anything about these myself but for the price it isn't bad. I would imagine that if you got one that had problems you can still return it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. 55 Dollars is an absurdly cheap price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The discs will cost more than the players soon :yikes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

This deal goes away on the 12th of June.....


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to take a look. Even if I end up sticking it in the kid's room, a DVD/blu-ray players for $55 is great. Like Tcarcio said, you can always take it back if it isn't good.

Matteo


----------



## abstract mind (Apr 30, 2010)

Ouch, got excited, but I'm thinking $55 is going to turn out to be a rip-off.


----------

